# My goats



## ReUnitePangea (Jan 26, 2011)

Hi guys, heres some pics of my goats, if anyone has any ideas as to their race Id be curious to know.


----------



## lissablack (Nov 30, 2009)

I don't know what breed they might be, but they look like dairy goats. Are you milking your Rosalina? I don't know if it's the picture so it isn't what it looks like, but Rosalina looks like she has a tail that is longer than any goat tail I have ever seen. The kids don't look like that. I like her.

Jan


----------



## ReUnitePangea (Jan 26, 2011)

Hi thanks for the reply, the picture of Rosalina is from last year. Monica, the brown one just gave birth yesterday. Im going to build a milking stand and start Milking Monica soon.


----------



## farmgirl42 (Jan 3, 2010)

Very nice family. Rosalina looks very "wise".  And your newest babies are just adorable!


----------



## Suellen (Mar 9, 2008)

How adorable  
Suellen


----------



## ReUnitePangea (Jan 26, 2011)

Ha yes, Rosalina does have a long tail, I never noticed compared to other goats before.


----------



## RowdyKidz (Apr 2, 2009)

I'd say that their breed is a Nigerian Dwarf :thumb: Cute!


----------



## liz (Oct 5, 2007)

They're definately dairy goats...could have some Nigerian Dwarf in them, but the white kids look Saanen mix to me.


----------



## ReUnitePangea (Jan 26, 2011)

Ive been looking up goat breeds and the father is certainly a purebred Saanen. My cousin has many of this breed, its only been around here for 2-3 years.


----------



## toth boer goats (Jul 20, 2008)

Very nice goaties..... :thumb:


----------

